# EN: have/has been + V-ing



## Chouquette

Bonjour,

Veuillez m'excuser je ne me souviens plus de mes cours d'enfance.

Voilà, quand je vois la phrase 'She has been living in Miami for two years', cela signifie t-il qu'elle a habité Miami pendant deux ans ou bien qu'elle habite Miami depuis deux ans?

-Je ne comprends cette forme grammaticale. Est-ce du passé? 
-Pourrait-on dire plutôt 'She has lived in Miami for two years'? quelle est la différence entre ce present perfect et cette forme been+vb-ing?

Merci d'avance pour vos explications,
Chouquette.


----------



## Frapap

Salut,

pour moi, cette phrase signifie " elle habite Miami depuis deux ans ". 

Pour le reste... ben, ta question m'a fait venir des doutes...

Attendons un native Englis speaker !


----------



## Chouquette

Merci, nous attendrons un natif.
Bonne journée
Chouquette.



Frapap said:


> Salut,
> 
> pour moi, cette phrase signifie " elle habite Miami depuis deux ans ".
> 
> Pour le reste... ben, ta question m'a fait venir des doutes...
> 
> Attendons un native Englis speaker !


----------



## sound shift

Effectivement, _She's (she has) lived in Miami for two years = She's (she has) been living in Miami for two years = Elle habite Miami depuis deux ans.

She lived in Miami for two years _implique qu'elle n'habite plus Miami.


----------



## Chouquette

Quand doit-on utiliser 'Have been + ing'? y a -t-il une règle?
Merci
Chouquette.



sound shift said:


> Effectivement, _She's (she has) lived in Miami for two years = She's (she has) been living in Miami for two years = Elle habite Miami depuis deux ans.
> 
> She lived in Miami for two years _implique qu'elle n'habite plus Miami.


----------



## Jocaste

Salut Chouquette !

Le present perfect (avec ou sans v-ing) exprime une notion qui a débuté dans le passé et continue à être vraie dans le présent.
Donc dans ton exemple '_She has been living in Miami for two years_', cela signifie qu'elle vivait depuis deux ans à Miami et qu'elle y vit toujours.

Maintenant, en ce qui concerne le present perfect + be v-ing, il ne sert qu'à renforcer la notion de durée, ici 'depuis deux ans'. On insiste sur la durée et sur le fait qu'elle habite toujours à Miami au moment d'énonciation.

J'espère que ça t'aidera


----------



## Chouquette

Bonjour,
Votre explication est très claire. Merci beaucoup.
Chouquette.



Jocaste said:


> Salut Chouquette !
> 
> Le present perfect (avec ou sans v-ing) exprime une notion qui a débuté dans le passé et continue à être vraie dans le présent.
> Donc dans ton exemple '_She has been living in Miami for two years_', cela signifie qu'elle vivait depuis deux ans à Miami et qu'elle y vit toujours.
> 
> Maintenant, en ce qui concerne le present perfect + be v-ing, il ne sert qu'à renforcer la notion de durée, ici 'depuis deux ans'. On insiste sur la durée et sur le fait qu'elle habite toujours à Miami au moment d'énonciation.
> 
> J'espère que ça t'aidera


----------



## sound shift

Chouquette said:


> Quand doit-on utiliser 'Have been + ing'? y a -t-il une règle?
> Merci
> Chouquette.



Tu sais sans doute qu'il est des verbes qui ne peuvent pas prendre le present simple continuous: to love, to like, etc. On dit "I like her"; on ne peut pas dire "I'm liking her". Dans ces cas-ci, on ne peut pas employer le present perfect continuous non plus: On dit "I've liked her for twenty years" et pas "I've been liking her for twenty years".

Par contre, là où le present simple continuous est permis (exemple: _I'm_ s_tudying French_), on a le choix entre present perfect et present perfect continuous: _I've studied French for the last two years _ou _I've been studying French for the last two years_; le sens est identique.


----------



## Chouquette

D'accord, et pour le verbe To speak et to marry? 
Peut-on dire 'I haven't been speaking to Mary since 1990?' ça me parait étrange, Non? Je me trompe surement...
'She has been marrying for 10 years'?

Merci d'avance pour ces deux précisions.  
PS: y a -t-il une liste de verbes qui ne se met pas sous cette forme grammaticale?

Chouquette.




sound shift said:


> Tu sais sans doute qu'il est des verbes qui ne peuvent pas prendre le present simple continuous: to love, to like, etc. On dit "I like her"; on ne peut pas dire "I'm liking her". Dans ces cas-ci, on ne peut pas employer le present perfect continuous non plus: On dit "I've liked her for twenty years" et pas "I've been liking her for twenty years".
> 
> Par contre, là où le present simple continuous est permis (exemple: _I'm_ s_tudying French_), on a le choix entre present perfect et present perfect continuous: _I've studied French for the last two years _ou _I've been studying French for the last two years_; le sens est identique.


----------



## sound shift

Chouquette said:


> D'accord, et pour le verbe To speak et to marry?
> Peut-on dire 'I haven't been speaking to Mary since 1990?' ça me parait étrange, Non? Je me trompe surement...
> Non, tu as bien raison. On dirait 'I haven't spoken to Mary since 1990', mais je ne peux pas citer de règle.
> 
> 'She has been marrying for 10 years'?
> Je vois une petite confusion ici. 'To marry' décrit un acte qui a lieu dans une église est qui est vite terminé: _John Smith married Susan Brown on 25 October, 1987 at All Saints' Church._ Cela implique que John Smith et Susan Brown _have been married for twenty years. Married _fait ici office d'adjectif, pas de verbe. On ne peut pas dire 'She has been marrying for twenty years', car cela impliquerait que la céremonie était en progrès depuis vingt ans.
> 
> 
> 
> Merci d'avance pour ces deux précisions.
> PS: y a -t-il une liste de verbes qui ne se met pas sous cette forme grammaticale?
> J'imagine qu'une telle liste existe sur l'Internet, mais si j'étais dans ta situation je préférerais me confier a un bon manuel de grammaire. Je ne peux pas te fournir cette liste, car on ne me l'a jamais apprise; il s'agit de choses qu'on sait instinctivement. Peut-être qu'il existe sur WR un fil qui traite de cette matière.
> 
> Chouquette.


----------



## Chouquette

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces précisions.
Bonne soirée,
Chouquette.


----------



## modus.irrealis

sound shift said:
			
		

> Non, tu as bien raison. On dirait 'I haven't spoken to Mary since 1990', mais je ne peux pas citer de règle.


Je pense que vous avez donné la règle quand vous avez dit:



> Par contre, là où le present simple continuous est permis (exemple: _I'm_ s_tudying French_), on a le choix entre present perfect et present perfect continuous: _I've studied French for the last two years _ou _I've been studying French for the last two years_; le sens est identique.


Mais j'ajouterais que le present perfect continuous avec "for"/"since" est utilisé seulement pour les déclarations générales. Et "I'm studying", "I'm living", "I'm working", etc. peuvent avoir un sens général et donc on peut dire "I've been studying for three years", etc., mais "I'm speaking to Mary" peut signifier (pour moi) seulement que je parle à Mary maintenant et donc ce n'est pas possible de dire "I haven't been speaking to Mary since 1990." Je pense que ça marche.


----------



## ocilya

Hello, just checking: so "*I have been reading* Jamie Oliver's last book and I discovered that broccoli is better steamed than raw" means I'm still in the process of reading the book, right? "*Je suis en train de lire* le livre", "*Je lis en ce moment* le livre"? Thx!


----------



## jann

It means that you are "in the process of" reading the book in the sense that you started the book, but you have not yet finished the book.  

However, you are not reading it exactly at this moment, nor perhaps even this week (you may be too busy for reading this week).  There is no particular emphasis on the present. If anything, the emphasis is on the past, on the fact that reading this book has stretched out over some time.  (If you were focused on the present, you would say "I am reading...").  

For the translation, I think that _en train de_ might over-emphasize the present (?), but _en ce moment_ might be a natural way to communicate the same information as is found in the English sentence.  Then again, _en ce moment_ might over-emphasize the present as well.  Sometimes there is no "perfect" translation.


----------



## ocilya

jann said:


> you started the book, but you have not yet finished the book.


That's what I wanted to know, thanks!


----------



## gitaro

sound shift said:
			
		

> Peut-on dire 'I haven't been speaking to Mary since 1990?' ça me parait étrange, Non? Je me trompe surement...
> Non, tu as bien raison. On dirait 'I haven't spoken to Mary since 1990', mais je ne peux pas citer de règle.



Mais par contre, on dit "I haven't been speaking to Mary *lately*" — comment se traduirait celle-ci en français ?


----------



## ocilya

*Je n'ai pas parlé à Mary dernièrement* : exact translation, that's what you would answer to the police if they asked you "When was the last time you talked to Mary?"
*Je n'ai pas parlé à Mary depuis longtemps* : more of an approximation, this is when you realize, "oh, it's been a while since our last phone call", "tiens, je n'ai pas parlé à Mary depuis longtemps, c'est vrai !"


----------



## gitaro

Thanks, ocilya! Actually, in both of those situations I think I would say "I haven't _spoken_ to her", so now I have to think about what my example actually means...

"I haven't been speaking to Mary lately" is something you might mention to a friend if a relationship is going badly — it would usually imply that you've been _deliberately avoiding_ speaking to her because you're angry about something.

Maybe something like "*Je ne parle plus à Mary depuis quelques jours*"? Or would you have to use a different verb entirely to convey the sense?


----------



## ocilya

Oh yes of course! Those nuances are hard to grasp... ^^ Well in this case, I think "*Lately/as of late, I haven't been speaking to Mary*" would be "*Je ne parle pas à Mary en ce moment / ces temps-ci*". Does that make sense?


----------



## Oddmania

gitaro said:


> Thanks, ocilya! Actually, in both of those situations I think I would say "I haven't _spoken_ to her", so now I have to think about what my example actually means...
> 
> "I haven't been speaking to Mary lately" is something you might mention to a friend if a relationship is going badly — it would usually imply that you've been _deliberately avoiding_ speaking to her because you're angry about something.
> 
> Maybe something like "*Je ne parle plus à Mary depuis quelques jours*"? Or would you have to use a different verb entirely to convey the sense?



Yes!  If the English sentence with the PPC tense implies that you deliberately avoid speaking to her, then_ Je ne parle plus à Mary depuis quelques jours _is what I'd say in French.

I find it rather strange to use the_ Present tense_ with _depuis_ and a _negative sentence__ (ne...pas)_, but it sounds utterly natural with _ne...plus_.

For instance, *I haven't spoken to her for a while :*_ Je ne lui ai pas parlé depuis un moment (Je ne lui parle pas depuis un moment )

_With a positive sentence, you often have to use the _Present tense_ with _depuis_ though.


----------



## ocilya

[…] 

And if your want your statement to be explicit, Oddmania is right, "*Je ne parle plus à Mary depuis quelques jours*" is the best option.

*Moderator note:* Only one question per thread, please (rule #2). Your other question has been split to its own thread here.


----------



## gitaro

Interesting! So, just to be clear: for "lately", one would say "ne parle *pas* ... à ce moment", but for a specific length of time, it's "ne parle *plus* ... depuis ..."?


----------



## Oddmania

gitaro said:


> Interesting! So, just to be clear: for "lately", one would say "ne parle *pas* ... *en* ce moment", but for a specific length of time, it's "ne parle *plus* ... depuis ..."?



I'd say so 

*- Je ne parle pas à Mary en ce moment.*

_En ce moment_ kind of means _lately_, but also _right now_. We use the Present tense with it. The _Passé Composé tense_ sounds wrong and wouldn't be correct here.


*- Je n'ai pas parlé à Mary ces derniers temps.*

_Ces derniers temps_ means _lately_,_ recently_. This focuses on what you've done, but this also implies that what you've done is still going on now (the fact of not speaking to her is going on). We tend to use _the Passé Composé_ with it, but frankly, a sentence with _the Present tense_ would be understood and doesn't sound that wrong... In English, you've got past tenses, present tenses, and the Present Perfect tense between them so there's no problem. In French, this is a case where the past action is still going on (thanks to _ces derniers temps_) so we have to choose between _the Present tense_ and the _Passé Composé tense_. As it's tricky, both are acceptable but the _Passé Composé tense_ sounds more natural to me.


*- Je ne parle plus à Mary depuis des semaines.*

I'm not hanging ou with her *anymore*. And this situation has been going on *for weeks*. 

That's what the French sentence implies  _Je ne parle pas à Mary depuis des semaines_ sounds rather odd to me, but yet again, this would be understood (_pas_ instead of _plus_ doesn't mess up the whole sentence  ).

However, you could say _Je n'ai pas parlé à Mary depuis des semaines/depuis l'université _with the Passé Composé tense. It means that you last spoke to her several weeks ago/when you studied in high school.


----------

